# [SOLVED] Empire Earth Won't Start



## EzPz (Feb 23, 2011)

Recently when I tried to go on Empire Earth for the first time in a few months I encountered a problem: whenever I tried to run the game, however I tried to open it (from disc, autorun menu, desktop shortcut, program files folder) it doesn't work.
It appears in the processes tab of task manager, but not in the Applications tab, and it has no effect on screen - no blackout or even a flicker - nor do I get an error message, but the disk drive still has activity as during the game (it will speed up every 10 mins or so). It has me completely stumped;:sigh: it previously ran on the same pc and on a previous one.
I have already tried:
-reinstalling it (several times)
-deactivating the antivirus software
-running check disk and defrag
-deactivating direct draw
-altering hardware acceleration (default=slider to far right)
Also whenever I run the game - but only then - the disk drive refuses to open, by eject button or Right-click>Eject in "My Computer"


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Empire Earth Won't Start*

Hello and welcome to TSF
it seems that the DVD/CD Drive is having difficulties reading the CD game, you could try to solutions:
1- Try the CD on another PC and see if it works and if the game works well if that works, it means that your CD Drive is the problem and you need a new one
but if the problem persists on another PC that means that the game CD could be defective or too scratched


----------



## EzPz (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Empire Earth Won't Start*

Thanks, that idea never crossed my mind - I was obviously thinking too hard! The disc is indeed scratched, and has the exact same error on another PC running XP SP3.
However, I don't understand why it installs without any error messages, nor why the disc drive won't open, as surely scratches would affect the install as well, and they should have no effect on the disc drive hardware...


----------



## EzPz (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Empire Earth Won't Start*

Bizarrely when I randomly tried again in October last year it worked perfectly. Problem solved.


----------

